# New Guy from Southern Missouri



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

dsmith27.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to AT


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome. Where at in southern Mo? I am in marshfield(springfield area)


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## dsmith27 (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in Houston. (Texas County)


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Jake Berthelot (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------

